# Did it again!



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh man. So, I made a trip up to my old stomping grounds in DC this past weekend. Accidentally walked into a cigar shop and the first two pics are the result. Just as I was working to fit them into the humidor, my latest winnings from the Devil Site arrived (pics three, four, and five). Most of these I've never tried before, so I'm anxious to start smoking!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Did what? I see nothing wrong there!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pickup!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

A lot of cigars you got there brother. Nice pick ups from both places but I would be willing to net you will like the B&M cigars better


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> A lot of cigars you got there brother. Nice pick ups from both places but I would be willing to net you will like the B&M cigars better


That would be my guess as well.  Really looking forward to that AF Work of Art Maduro. Heard so many good things and this is the first time I've seen them on the shelf anywhere.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Haul. You have good taste for sure.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Scott-

You are on your way to CSA
(cigar smokers anonymous)

BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Enjoy yourself working through all those sticks!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

congrats! those sure look tasty


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice,,,,,,,,


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great haul


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice grab... enjoy


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Great selection!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Pickup!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice grab there!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet pick up!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

sweet pickup - the 5 vegas are pretty good, just had one the other night:biggrin:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Which shop did you go to?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Haul!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

nice pickups!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

GOF, Padrons Anny's and a Liberty in one pic!! :dribble:
Congrats on your winnings at the Devil Site.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

You got a real problem.......Where do you start?


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice pick up


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice enjoy


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice haul. Smoke away.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

DOZER said:


> Nice pickup!!


wow, i agree


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Scott-
> 
> You are on your way to CSA
> (cigar smokers anonymous)
> ...


No kidding!


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> Which shop did you go to?


I stopped into Signature Cigars in Rockville Saturday afternoon.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice...great selection


----------

